# Can he live on bloodworms alone?



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

I've had a fish for a few weeks now, and the only thing he has eaten is bloodworms. He was the smallest fish at the store, and I thought he was just young. Now I think it might be because he is an extremely picky eater. I've tried three different types of pellets and some flakes with absolutely zero luck. He will, however, always eat bloodworms. I've tried waiting a couple of days (up to 6) without feeding him so he would get hungry, but he still spit the pellet out. Could there be an underlying problem? How long will blood worms keep him sustained?


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

Are they freeze-dried bloodworms? Those have almost no nutritional value and should only be fed as occasional treats. 

I'd keep trying the pellets and flakes until he takes. When I first got my betta he didn't eat anything for over a week. Eventually he figured it out, though, and is now a glutton for all foods, I swear.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Yes, they are freeze dried. I know they're "treats", and thats how I feed them to my other bettas. I've had this guy a little over a month, and try pellets everyday. I just feed the bloodworms 3 times a week because I figured they would be better than nothing. He's definitely still on the skinny side. I'm just wondering if there could be a health problem... I'm kinda at my wits end.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Are you sure the pellets are small enough for him? It might be uncomfortable for him to swallow them.
You could switch him to frozen bloodworms, that's what I feed my fish suplemented with pellets 2 times a week.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

I use Aniston's pellets, which are the smallest I'm aware of. I doubt it's a size thing because he will get them completely in his mouth before spits them out and the bloodworms are much larger.


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

Ah, I was unaware you've had him for that amount of time. Have you tried soaking the pellets in garlic juice? I hear bettas are crazy about the garlic juice.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

No, I haven't tried garlic juice. Any brand recommendations? Should I look for organic?

Edit: And thanks for the quick advice!


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

I've never done it myself, but I'd imagine organic would be wise. I've always been under the impression that people use the pre-minced, jarred garlic like these.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

You could try a different brand of pellets. I have been using New Life Spectrum Growth Formula which has garlic in it and my fish are CRAZY for it!!! 

A tad pricey, but what the heck?


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Well I've tried 3 different pellets with no luck, and my other fish all seem to love them. I'll pick up some garlic juice today.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Just dice up a garlic clove and mix it around with the pellets and let it sit for a bit, then pick out the pellets for him.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Buying the jarred chopped garlic would work too but isn't necessary.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Well I tried the garlic thing with no luck. I'm going to keep trying though...


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

How you asked the place you bought him from what he was fed. If he was raised on a specific food he might not take the pellets.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

I got him at Petsmart, along with most of my other bettas. They feed pellets, but a lady told me he had only been there 2 days so I doubt he ate.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Can you get frozen bloodworms there? Instead of freeze dried?


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

I could... but it seems like they come in really large amounts, and I only have four fish.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

they are frozen...so they would last a long time


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Hmm, well I just doubt I would ever use them all. If he doesn't eat the pellets by the end of the week I'll see about making the 45 minute trip to Petsmart. :-( I don't know why this is happening while my other fish are total pigs.


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

with my picky eaters id put pellets in with the blood worms at the same time and theyd eat all of it so fast that they didnt notice


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Jooleeah said:


> with my picky eaters id put pellets in with the blood worms at the same time and theyd eat all of it so fast that they didnt notice


I've tried that. I have also tried storing them together so the pellets would smell like bloodworms. Like I said, I've had this guy over a month and honestly have never seen him eat one pellet.


----------

